# Boreal Ballad



## TMHeimer (Dec 19, 2019)

I wrote this piece for unaccompanied clarinet solo a few years ago. It is unpublished, as I'm waiting to see some good profits from my book sales before presenting it to my publisher (or another?).
I spent 20+ years in Northern Manitoba Canada, mostly in Thompson, a city of 13,000 inthe wilderness of the Boreal Forest (North of the 56th parallel).
The piece takes you from summer (with continuous daylight in June) through the long and hard winter and back to summer, featuring all the seasons. 
I hope to get it published at some point.
You can click my website below to see some samples of my etude writing, or go directly to it at
austinmacauley.com/author/heimer-tom (click on book image then on PDF).


----------

